# McIlhenney Plantation Prime Rib Rub (Tabasco; Avery Island, Louisiana)



## indaswamp (Mar 13, 2019)

Here's the rub I use on beef Prime rib, and beef ribs. It came from the executive chef @ McIlhenney Plantation which is home of the famous Tabasco hot sauce. The recipe was given to me by a friend that runs a Duck hunting lodge in Arkansas. He got it from the man himself.


1 cup + 2 tbsp Salt

1/4 cup + 3 1/2 tbsp black pepper

3 tbsp paprika

1 cup + 2 tbsp sugar

1/4 cup + 2 tbsp garlic powder

1/4 cup + 2 tbsp accent

allow to sit for 24 hours

Simple, but it is money on beef.....


----------



## motocrash (Mar 13, 2019)

Man,that sounds like a lot of MSG!
I am not averse to MSG,as it doesn't affect me like some people.


----------



## indaswamp (Mar 13, 2019)

motocrash said:


> Man,that sounds like a lot of MSG!
> I am not averse to MSG,as it doesn't affect me like some people.


Makes almost 4 cups of rub. It's not as much MSG as it looks...and you are only using about 1/2 TBSP. per pound of meat so.....


----------



## motocrash (Mar 13, 2019)

indaswamp said:


> It's not as much MSG as it looks


True,that was a knee-jerk statement...


----------



## chef jimmyj (Mar 13, 2019)

Looks good. I was expecting some Heat in there. Years ago my wife found a bottle of Tabasco Powder coated Red Pepper Flakes. Man that stuff lit up a slice of Pizza! Had the Tabasco Heat, the Vinegar Tang and the back burner of the Red Pepper Flakes...JJ


----------



## indaswamp (Mar 13, 2019)

chef jimmyj said:


> Looks good. I was expecting some Heat in there. Years ago my wife found a bottle of Tabasco Powder coated Red Pepper Flakes. Man that stuff lit up a slice of Pizza! Had the Tabasco Heat, the Vinegar Tang and the back burner of the Red Pepper Flakes...JJ


My understanding is that when they want to do a spicy one, they rub the prime rib down with Tabasco. BTW, they make a family reserve Tabasco, which is made from the peppers grown on site. It is aged 5 years and made with white wine vinegar. You can not buy it, you have to be given a bottle by one of the family. We put one in an auction for one of the cancer organizations....it brought in $20,000.


----------



## solman (Mar 13, 2019)

i definitely want to try this. i changed out the ingredient portions to ratios in case anyone wants to make a smaller batch. 

12 part salt
5 part black pepper
2 part paprika
12 part sugar
4 part garlic powder
4 part accent


----------



## weev (Mar 13, 2019)

Awesome  that sounds like a good one to try


----------



## indaswamp (Mar 13, 2019)

I just mixed up a 1/2 batch for the beef shoulder clod I'm smoking. I went and had to find the recipe on another site I visit because I lost all my files when my computer crashed this past December. Thought I'd post it here for you fellas....

Here's my shoulder clod cook:
https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/smoked-top-choice-shoulder-clod.285114/page-2


----------



## wild west (Mar 14, 2019)

Looks good and i like the idea of a hot sauce rub before the dry rub. Is the salt kosher or fine.


----------



## indaswamp (Mar 14, 2019)

wild west said:


> Looks good and i like the idea of a hot sauce rub before the dry rub. Is the salt kosher or fine.


fine table salt...I use morton's no iodine...


----------



## solman (Apr 2, 2019)

I just tried this spice mix on a frozen seared steak and it was really good! I seared the steaks first, then pulled it off the grill, spiced it on both sides then put it in a 275F smoker with mesquite wood for about an hour until the internal temperature reached 129F. One of the best steaks I've ever had. 

I do wish the spice had some spiciness to it. I may add some cayenne or red pepper flakes the next time.


----------



## indaswamp (Apr 2, 2019)

solman said:


> I just tried this spice mix on a frozen seared steak and it was really good! I seared the steaks first, then pulled it off the grill, spiced it on both sides then put it in a 275F smoker with mesquite wood for about an hour until the internal temperature reached 129F. One of the best steaks I've ever had.
> 
> I do wish the spice had some spiciness to it. I may add some cayenne or red pepper flakes the next time.
> 
> ...


They rub it with Tabasco Hot Sauce for some kick @ the plantation....


----------

